# Jewellery box mk3.



## devonwoody (22 Sep 2013)

Attempting to get in a couple more boxes before I shut down this year.

Do you recall I posted this photograph of a jewellery box I purchased from a charity shop, going to have a go at a similar design but needs to be taller, the hanging of chains in r/h cupboard is not tall enough after a trial run, (with my necklaces   )







Selected these three blocks of timber, some ash, oak and another unknown species.






Chose the red piece and prepared these four boards, nice grain but what timber do you reckon it is (another gift from a neighbour who used to do turning)






Awaiting a small router to work the joints, a deviation from my normal routine, no mitres this time.


----------



## devonwoody (28 Sep 2013)

Back to Mk.3, (been messing around with that new router, and working on some routines) anyway prepared the four pieces for the base with mitred corners and set up a dry run as per picture.






Using some lacewood (London Plane) for the base because I do not think that utile will complete the job.

Only a short session today, I reckon we had around 2" of rain and did not fancy getting wet on the trips to the shed.


----------



## devonwoody (29 Sep 2013)

more progress, but it is surprising how much work is needed to the base.

Cut mortises on sides of base using the new T4 and my old router jig.






another dry run, round over moulding to front and sides, dado for back panel, and preparation for centre crossbar.






gluing up the base frame (same way as I do those tissue boxes with masking tape to hold in place)






Base frame glued but will need some attention to moulding at back ends, mortises to clean up, rebate for a baseboard, then centre bar to be fitted and some decoration to bottom edge. I said the base was complicated!






The verticals for the box have been worked on as well, half tenons to top and bottoms, done on the tablesaw with sled.


----------



## devonwoody (2 Oct 2013)

Still working on the box but rain is keeping me indoors and keeping me out of the damp.

The base has had some modification, the two outside mortises were too long so I have had to plug, see arrows. I am applying a new woodworking rule I learnt the other day, do not inspect my work under 5 ft. otherwise you're out. :roll: (learnt from a router video I watched the other day) Moulding put to top of cabinet piece but not yet worked on its underside yet.






The project is going to slow down, I need to construct the door for the box and it is rather involved. The styles and bearers are inverted at ends, the timber is only around 9mm thick and I am going to do some trial runs on some scrap wood to see if I can duplicate. Any suggestions and advice welcome?


----------



## devonwoody (6 Oct 2013)

Quite a bit of progress the past two days, got the top mortises cut to the correct positions as per picture below, I had to go to extreme measures to guide the new T4 router to keep to the correct track, (guide rails either side of face plate was one) and eventually returned to the Triton router and table to complete.






Did another dry run and fitted the parts so far worked on, base, top, upright partitions back panel and door frame.






Drawers are next item to take into consideration at the moment.


----------



## monkeybiter (6 Oct 2013)

That's looking good so far DW


----------



## Baldhead (6 Oct 2013)

Keep the WIP pics coming DW, this project I really like.

BH


----------



## devonwoody (6 Oct 2013)

Pleased that some like the wip on this one.

Had a good day, would you believe it took 90 minutes to get these six dadoes cut, the time was mainly spent setting up the router and putting boards in correct position plus the marking up. Had to use the Triton router to get the accuracy I needed.






Close up.






Did a dry run and fitted the shelves.






Then did that dreaded glue up, took around 35 minutes and things did not look too square.






(Put the square on a few minutes ago and things are going to be OK.)


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2013)

Took this photograph this morning because I was keen to know the outcome of the glue up and if I finished with a square and vertical box, pleased to show that my concerns were not justified.






Apologise re the picture quality, (I did have to do a great amount of photoshop manipulation to colour to get a photo.)

I will insert floor & top plates to inside of carcass to ensure some better gluing later.


----------



## marcros (7 Oct 2013)

are you not impressed with the t4 then DW?


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2013)

marcros":3hinjslb said:


> are you not impressed with the t4 then DW?




NO.

Under discussion with Axi and Trend at the present time.


----------



## devonwoody (9 Oct 2013)

A better photograph of the cabinet still under construction, (door unhinged and waiting further development at present)






Drawer fronts have been prepared but did not put moulding to short edge, I just did not feel comfortable at the router table with such small pieces at the edge, no guard was possible, the longer edge went under the cutter guard OK.






There are four of these boxes and this picture displays a dry run (no base to eachbox yet), I must have cut a least 50 times at the table saw sled holding these pieces and my thumbs ache this morning with the rheumatism. They measure around 100mm x 85mm and 5mm thick. (no dovetails :lol: )






Must try and get the construction work done over the next two days before that winter arrives as forecast.


----------



## Mcluma (9 Oct 2013)

A bit more complex then usuall, but definately worth while


----------



## Baldhead (9 Oct 2013)

Hi DW

The drawer fronts, are you leaving them square edged or will you try to put an edge on by hand?

Still following and looking forward to the next instalment.

Baldhead


----------



## devonwoody (9 Oct 2013)

Baldhead":31wauanm said:


> Hi DW
> 
> The drawer fronts, are you leaving them square edged or will you try to put an edge on by hand?
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, I will see what they look like when the drawers are glued up. I could just apply a round over with the pieces laying flat on the table, its if I had to cut vertically that frightens me.


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Oct 2013)

Really enjoyed reading your wip so far- the jewellery box looks great btw ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## monkeybiter (9 Oct 2013)

Re. the drawer fronts, you could use a larger piece of ply/mdf with battens encompassing and restraining the drawer fronts, i.e. a holder to enable safe manipulation at the router table...

In fact if the drawer fronts are going to be fixed to the drawer box with the back face unseen you could even screw through the larger sacrificial piece into the rear/hidden face of the drawer front.


----------



## devonwoody (9 Oct 2013)

The drawer fronts are only 5mm thick, I did try one at the router table and its edge broke away and I don't have anymore spare timber if it happens again.


----------



## devonwoody (10 Oct 2013)

Glued up the four boxes, nothing special just rebated corners, glued with titebond and dabs of super glue, one needed a bandage :wink:






Fitted the utile fronts, glued and a temporary screw.






First fit, (that's what I call it)






Not having a moulding at the outside edges of boxes is not detracting its finish for me, I will have to dye the lighter woods at drawer positions, they do flash, and further work is needed to maintain alignment. 

I am considering putting a layer of glue Titebond to the lower running edges of each box also another layer on the dividing boards letting this dry, then reinserting the boxes with wax on those glued areas. Do you think this would work? (making a sliding surface?)


----------



## devonwoody (13 Oct 2013)

Prepared these mouldings from a larger lump of the timber, got them down to around 6mm x 3mm overall. Used the router table, bandsaw, tablesaw and then the block plane..
The are to be used to hold glass in to door frame, hopefully. Getting glass tomorrow.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Oct 2013)

The glass is in and mouldings have been glued to outside and inside of the glass.







A couple of pics of the door sitting in position, and pleased to say it is fitting well.











I have now got the hinges to fit, this time I am going to temporary superglue the hinges to the door frame and then again to the carcass.
The door frame is under 9mm thick, and my smallest screws are 12.5 mm x2 or 4's, so if anyone has got half a dozen 6mm screws they can spare I would say thank you. 

My neighbour who has done glass painting in the past I hope can put a flower arrangement to the glass so things might slow down for a while.

(got some drawer pulls to sort out as well)


----------



## Baldhead (16 Oct 2013)

DW smallest screws I have are 2.5 x 12, if there any good your welcome to them.

Baldhead

PS enjoying the WIP pics
#-o #-o #-o you already have this size, how stupid am I.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Oct 2013)

Baldhead":2xn0eljp said:


> DW smallest screws I have are 2.5 x 12, if there any good your welcome to them.
> 
> Baldhead
> 
> ...



As you state, yes I am ok on the half inch ones, I shall most probably grind some down if I cannot locate any quarter inch ones. 

Baldy, I can tell you I am pleased with the box as well, the glue up was a bit stressful, but pleased you enjoy the wips.


----------



## devonwoody (21 Oct 2013)

My neighbour has completed the glass painting to the box door and she has made a lovely job of it. Inks used are for glass painting and the painting has been applied to the inside of glass door.






As soon as present weather improves, (bad weather forecasted for week) I intend to finish the project and no more this year .


----------



## Baldhead (21 Oct 2013)

devonwoody":1cxw0j8y said:


> My neighbour has completed the glass painting to the box door and she has made a lovely job of it. Inks used are for glass painting and the painting has been applied to the inside of glass door.
> 
> View attachment 33
> 
> ...


DW that is exquisite, your neighbour/friend is very talented. Have you got the chain carousel for the inside? if not Brusso do one, expensive but all brusso stuff is, anyhow here's a link,

http://www.classichandtools.com/acatalo ... russo.html

Hope the weather holds so you can continue.

All the best

Baldhead


----------



## devonwoody (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks B, BH! that's a price, I reckon I might take the original one out of the box I purchased complete for a fiver. 

I suppose if someone has a jewellery box and it has jewellery worth thousands you would not expect to see appendages that cost a few pence adorning the casket. So perhaps the cost of that item is still chicken feed.


----------



## CHJ (22 Oct 2013)

*John,* are these any good or are they too small?


----------



## devonwoody (22 Oct 2013)

CHJ":16nodq06 said:


> *John,* are these any good or are they too small?




Yes please Chas. a dozen should do a couple of boxes. Naturally would pay all costs.
Do you still have my address.


----------



## CHJ (22 Oct 2013)

Yes John, I'll drop them in the post tomorrow.


----------



## devonwoody (22 Oct 2013)

CHJ":2fzcu3ku said:


> Yes John, I'll drop them in the post tomorrow.




thanks again chas. (hammer)


----------



## devonwoody (24 Oct 2013)

Drawer pulls now fixed to drawers.






Pulls are glued to front of drawers but could not insert back screws.






Therefore 8mm hole drilled in back of each box so a screwdriver blade could be inserted, went well and then plugged the holes with dowels after.






Nearly there.!


----------



## marcros (25 Oct 2013)

John,

How thick was your glass on this project? Do you think that it is too thick, too thin or about right- I have an idea that will use a glass panel in the lid of a 6" x 6" box. I was thinking 6mm, but there was a thread yesterday that said to work on it weighing about 3 x the same thickness of mdf. I wonder in that case whether 6mm would be a bit top heavy. 

Mark


----------



## devonwoody (25 Oct 2013)

marcros":sr0ynpye said:


> John,
> 
> How thick was your glass on this project? Do you think that it is too thick, too thin or about right- I have an idea that will use a glass panel in the lid of a 6" x 6" box. I was thinking 6mm, but there was a thread yesterday that said to work on it weighing about 3 x the same thickness of mdf. I wonder in that case whether 6mm would be a bit top heavy.
> 
> Mark




My glass was only 2mm thick, actually greenhouse glass. Perfectly OK for this project bearing in mind the frame is only just over 8mm thick.


----------



## devonwoody (25 Oct 2013)

CHJ":3uk95575 said:


> *John,* are these any good or are they too small?




Pleased to say screw arrived safely today and just did a quick check and will not pull through eyelet of hinges so should be perfect together with superglue. (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) Thanks again Chas. 

Naturally will post pic shortly of hinges in place.


----------



## CHJ (25 Oct 2013)

You're welcome, think there are enough left out of the 144 originally in the box for my needs, I've only had them 40+ years :lol:


----------



## marcros (25 Oct 2013)

devonwoody":k6gsfrcc said:


> marcros":k6gsfrcc said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...



i think that 6mm might be a bit of an overkill then. Thanks


----------



## devonwoody (28 Oct 2013)

Got the hinges on over the weekend. You can no doubt see how small 1/4" no.1 screws are, used some small drill bits as well.
The hinges were glued with super glue and that worked well, I was able to close door an hour later to check positioning. Did not rebate hinges on door piece only carcass as per casket I was copying. (used 1/2" screws on box piece)






One screw partially in.






Supported door whilst all this being done. 






Should finish woodwork tomorrow.


----------



## devonwoody (28 Oct 2013)

I notice an opportunity to make a secret compartment was missed looking at the photograph above, a bottom could have been placed to base of carcass and access gained to that area under bottom drawer. (Right hand side could have been a decoy.)


----------



## devonwoody (29 Oct 2013)

Come to the end of construction work to Mk.3 jewellery box.













This has been another happy five weeks of my life on this project and I have come to the end of another happy year in my workshop. Hope you enjoyed my season has much as I have done.

Thanks to those for the encouragement and also their participation and gifts.


----------



## como (29 Oct 2013)

Very nice dw, I'm sure the recipient will treasure it. Thanks for taking the time to post your WIPs, I've enjoyed following them.


----------



## Baldhead (31 Oct 2013)

Very nice DW and finished just in time, thanks for the WIP pics.

Baldhead


----------



## Barndoor.throwback (27 Nov 2013)

Really enjoyed reading through your WIP DW, thank you


----------



## devonwoody (28 Nov 2013)

Barndoor.throwback":37uvywa7 said:


> Really enjoyed reading through your WIP DW, thank you



Pleased to hear that you found it interesting, shall be returning to the box shortly and get some progress done to the internal of box, linings etc.

I am trying to locate some lightweight velvet type materials.


----------



## marcros (28 Nov 2013)

dw, have a look for some pigskin. It is not lightweight, but has a luxurious feel to it- I got some on ebay earlier in the year and it wasnt badly priced.


----------



## devonwoody (28 Nov 2013)

Thanks Marcros, only problem ebay and I have fallen out


----------



## CHJ (28 Nov 2013)

John you may find one of the loose Flock products easier to apply. Have a look in local craft stores.

Mask area, apply adhesive to surfaces to be coated, fill with flock, shake, tip out surplus and leave the coating behind.


----------



## devonwoody (28 Nov 2013)

Thanks Chas. sound similar to my old model railway days,


----------

